# [Projekt] FaDz-Filter



## daddz (26. Mai 2006)

*Name*: FaDz-Filter
*Version:* 0.0
*Autoren:* fanste (Stefan Grubisic), daddz (Dominic Werner)
*PHP-Version:* 4 & 5 (später auch PHP 5 OOP)
*Lizenz:* LGPL (auf Deutsch hier)

*Beschreibung:*
FaDz-Filter wird ein "intelligenter" Badwordfilter in PHP sein. 
Der Filter wird in mehren Stufen den übergebenen Text nach bösen Wörtern durchforsten und gegebenfalls löschen. 
Der Administrator der Seite hat zudem die Option neue Wörter hinzuzufügen. Diese kann er sich selbst einfallen, oder sich von dem Script vorschlagen lassen, da dieses ein Wort nicht exakt als solches identifizieren konnte.
Zudem bietet der Filter eine Möglichkeit die neuen Wörter, die der Admin eingetragen hat, an unseren Server zu schicken, damit diese auch anderen Benutzern zu Gute kommen. Die neuen Wörter kann der Admin via Updatefunktion auf seinen Rechner laden. Somit bleibt er auf einem einigermaßen aktuellen Stand.​
*Feature-Liste:*

Update-Funktion
intelligentes Erkennen von Wörtern
mehrere Filterstufen
leichte Handhabung
leichte Erweiterbarkeit
Whitelist
komplette Kontrolle über Update
Filter durch eigene Suchalgorithmen erweiterbar
Admin-Panel für Client und Server (der Server ist für euch eigentlich irrelevant:-( )
Möglichkeit zur Sperrung von Clients wegen Missbrauch, unerlaubter Verwendung etc.
...

*Offizielle Tester:*

_Matthias Reitinger_
_Dennis Wronka_
_cameeel_
_Operator_Jon_


Das wäre nun offiziell das erste "Projekt" in diesem Forum. :-( 
Die Daten oben werden nach und nach geändert, ausgebessert und erweitert. ;-]


----------



## fanste (27. Mai 2006)

Eine kleine(!) ToDo-Liste kann man ab sofort unter http://grubisic.info/ToDoList.php finden. 
Sollte diese Domain aus irgendeinen Grund nicht funktionieren, geht auch http://grubi.drition.net/ToDoList.php


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2006)

Ich find das ganze hoert sich nicht uninteressant an. Vor allem diese Update-Funktion koennte echt was Gutes werden.


----------



## daddz (30. Mai 2006)

Das mit dem Update wird ungefähr so ablaufen:

Es gibt einen Server, auf dem die komplette Badwordliste(ab jetzt BWL genannt) gespeichert ist.

Über die Sache wie der User am Anfang die komplette BWL bekommt sind wir uns noch nicht sicher.
Entweder es wird per Cronjob einmal am Tag ein Archiv erstellt, das die aktuelle BWL enthält oder das Script lädt sich automatisch die komplette BWL runter.
Wir müssen hier noch testen, was die Traffic sparendere Lösung ist oder es ganz anders lösen.

Nun zur Update-Funktion selbst. Einmal am Tag, quasi beim ersten Aufruf des Scripts an dem Tag wird beim Server nach neuen Wörtern "gefragt".
Am Server werden die Wörter mit Eintragungsdatum gespeichert, was dann dazu führt, dass das Script immer nur nach den neuesten Wörtern verlangt. (Performance, und Traffic wird geschont)

Die neuen Wörter werden dann in einer Art RSS-Feed vom Server bereitgestellt.(Vom Prinzip her)

Das Script trägt die Wörter dann selbstständig in die Datenbank und berechnet die soundex()-Werte.


So das wars. Ich hoffe ich habe es einigermaßen verständlich erklärt, wie wir uns das vorstellen.

Falls ihr Anmerkungen habt oder denkt, das man hier und da noch was Verbessern könnte, würden wir uns auf Vorschläge sehr freuen.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Gumbo (30. Mai 2006)

Gibt es auch einen Austausch der Schwarzen Liste vom User zum Hauptserver?


----------



## daddz (30. Mai 2006)

Oh! Selbstverständlich! Jetzt hab ich total vergessen den hinzuschreiben.

Wenn der der User ein Wort in seine Liste einträgt, wird es auch an den Server geschickt.

Wir müssen aber noch austüfteln, wie es dann mit der Eintragung läuft, denn es gibt ja immer User die sowas "anders/falsch/böswillig" verwenden!

Im schlimmsten Fall muss man per Hand die eingesendeten Wörter zur Eintragung "autorisieren".

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (4. Juni 2006)

Hi,

Bin nun wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück und melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Auch wenn Gumbos Frage schon etwas zurückliegt.


			
				Eingangsthread hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zudem bietet der Filter eine Möglichkeit die neuen Wörter, die der Admin eingetragen hat, an unseren Server zu schicken, damit diese auch anderen Benutzern zu Gute kommen. Die neuen Wörter kann der Admin via Updatefunktion auf seinen Rechner laden. Somit bleibt er auf einem einigermaßen aktuellen Stand.



Das meintest du doch, oder?


----------



## daddz (11. Juni 2006)

Nein! Das Projekt ist nicht gestorben! ...auch wenn sich schon lange nichts getan hat!

Oben im ersten Post ist jetzt eine "Projektskizze" die den Aufbau und den Ablauf zeigen soll, allerdings sind die Variablen und Funktionen in den Klassen noch nicht vollständig, kommt aber noch. ;-)

Falls ihr Anregungen, Kritik oder Ähnliches habt, dann nur her damit!

greetz
daddz


----------



## aruba-x-x (11. Juni 2006)

Ehrlichgesagt finde ich es ziemlich schwachsinnig so viel Aufwand für einen Wortfilter zu betreiben... 
Eine simple Textdatei mit einer Wortliste ist normalerweise mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## fanste (11. Juni 2006)

Ist es eben nicht. Man sieht ja, was trotzt Liste noch so alles durchgeht. Zudem, wenn es fertig ist, wird sowas sicherlich dankbar angenommen. Auch von Leuten, die jetzt sagen, dass es schwachsinnig ist.


----------



## aruba-x-x (11. Juni 2006)

fanste hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist es eben nicht. Man sieht ja, was trotzt Liste noch so alles durchgeht.



Wo sieht man das denn konkret?

Wenn schlecht gefiltert wird, dann liegt das einfach an einer schlechten Wortliste. Es ist aber keine große Mühe, Wörter in der Datei zu ergänzen, wenn man sieht dass zu wenig gefiltert wird.
Im Übrigen wird auch eure Liste nie einen absoluten Schutz bieten, da man die Wörter nur ausreichend verfremden muss. Und wenn eure Liste zu viel beinhaltet bzw. zu allgemein filtert, dann werden auch Wörter geblockt, die gar kein Spam sind...

Ich finde es außerdem nicht sehr schlimm, wenn mal was nicht gefiltert wird. Dafür sind ja dann noch Admins/Mods da.


----------



## fanste (11. Juni 2006)

Wie der Filter genau arbeiten wird, wird sich noch herausstellen. Zudem haben wir unsere Planung, also wie wir es machen, hier  mit anderen diskutiert. 
Außerdem musst du ihn ja nicht benutzen, oder das Projekt mögen. Hat so jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack. Wir finden es auf jedenfall gut. (und andere auch)


----------



## aruba-x-x (11. Juni 2006)

Mag schon sein, dass manche Leute euren Filter benutzen werden, das sind dann aber hauptsächlich solche, die sich selbst keinen Wortfilter coden können oder wollen.

So wie euer Konzept im Moment aussieht ist das in meinen Augen ein ziemlicher Overkill.

Es wäre sinnvoller ein einfaches Skript zu erstellen und eine Wortliste mit den gängigsten Wörtern dazuzupacken.


----------



## fanste (12. Juni 2006)

Das ist deine Meinung. Wir haben eine andere.


----------



## Gumbo (12. Juni 2006)

Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche Resultate?


----------



## fanste (12. Juni 2006)

Die Planung ist weitestgehend abgeschlossen (Siehe Skizzenlink oben). Es fehlt nicht mehr viel und wir fangen mit dem Coden an.

Dass das jetzt so langsam vorangegangen ist, liegt daran, dass bei uns gerade Ferien und wir, zumindest ich, daher fast die ganze Zeit (2 Wochen) nicht da waren.


----------



## daddz (12. Juni 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche Resultate?


Gut Ding will Weile haben.  

Seid doch mal nicht alle so pessimistisch!  

Wie _fanste_ ja schon gesagt hat, haben wir Ferien und da kann es auch schon mal passieren, dass sowas wie Urlaub vorkommen kann.

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (13. Juni 2006)

So, jetzt gibt es ein "umfangreicheres" Update bei der Skizze!

Viele Funktionen fehlen noch, aber die kommen bald auch noch!

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (13. Juni 2006)

So es gibt wieder ein größeres Update bei der Skizze.

Sie ist bald komplett.

Außerdem haben wir uns auf eine Lizenz geeinigt.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Newbi297 (3. Juli 2006)

Also in der nächtsten Zeit wird hier auch man nen schöner Text zu finden sein.


Achja, ich nehme nun auch am Projket teil und bin für PR und kleinkram zuständig.


----------



## moistwanted (4. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute!
Is ne geile Idee, die Ihr da habt!

Aber eine Frage hab ich:
Habt Ihr mehrere Sprachen geplant?
Und wenn ja wie? Wollt Ihr die vermischen oder einzelne "Pakete" für eine Sprache machen?

Macht weiter so!
moistwanted


----------



## fanste (4. Juli 2006)

Das ganze ist vorerst für die deutsche Sprache geplant. Eventuell kommt mal noch Englisch dazu. Dass ewrden wird aber erst später entscheiden. (Muss den Vorschlag mal bringen  )


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Müsste die ganze Geschichte nicht sprachneutral sein?
Immerhin gibt es ja genug englische Wörter die auch im deutschem Sprachraum angewand werden (z.b. shit).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## fanste (4. Juli 2006)

Vorerst werden mal nur die Schimpfwörter berücksichtigt, die man im deutschen antrifft.


----------



## daddz (4. Juli 2006)

Vom Prinzip her lassen sich ja auch englische Wörter eintragen.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Newbi297 (7. Juli 2006)

All dies wird überdacht und villeicht auch integriert.

Außerdem hoffe ich inständig, das die neue Website blad anzutreffen ist.


----------



## fanste (7. Juli 2006)

Die Website ist im Prinzip fertig. Nur der IE baut mal wieder mist! Muss also nochmal alles überprüfen.

EDIT (12.7.06):
Layout ist fertig. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der PHP Code. Vorraussetzliche Fertigstellung in 1-2 Wochen


----------



## Sturmrider (15. Juli 2006)

*freut* dann müsste es ja bald soweit sein ^^
ich war gerade selber dabei einen einfachen Badword-Filter zu programmieren und bin durch zufall darauf gestoßen, dass ihr das als Projekt in einem etwas größerem Stil macht ^^
Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt, wie ihr das ganze genau umgesetzt habt  

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich das Projekt auch sehr interessant und auch gut finde. Auch wenn hingegen manche sehr kritisch diesem Projekt gegenüber stehen, so denke ich, dass auf jeden Fall so mancher etwas davon lernen kann! Wobei ich denke, dass es auch einen guten Nutzen hat  ->denn es gibt viele möglichkeiten Beschimpfungen, Rassische- oder Sexistische- Äußerungen in ein Board zu schmuggeln...und das muss nun wirklich nicht sein! Und man kann den Mods und Admins auch nicht zumuten ALLE Einträge im Forum zu überwachen!

Eine kleine Anregung hätte ich da noch (damit habe ich mich vor kurzem einmal kurz befasst)
Die neue Beta-Version des Firefox 2 beinhaltet eine Badlink-Liste habe ich gelesen. Ich habe ihn mir noch nicht angeguckt, aber evtl. kann man diese exportieren und auch mit in das Script einbauen -> so ist eine Seite auch "sicher" vor illegalen bzw. gefährlichen Seiten. Denn selbst wenn man in z.B. einem Gästebuch eine Sicherheitsinstanz hat in der man jeden Eintrag erst prüft und dann freischaltet, gefärdet man sich bzw. seinen Rechner selber, wenn man solche Links testet.

Also, tolles Projekt und ich brenne wirklich auf den ersten "release" *G*!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juli 2006)

Ich weiss ja nicht wie es bei Euch so mit dem Traffic und so aussieht, aber evtl. waere es vielleicht nicht uninteressant das Projekt bei SourceForge zu hosten.
Dort hab ich ja auch seit Anfang des Jahres meine PHP-Klassen.


----------



## fanste (15. Juli 2006)

Aber dort könnten wir das Problem mit dem Update bekommen. Haben wir da denn eine Datenbank? 

Zudem sind wir zur Zeit bei uttx.net. Mal schauen, wie weit wir damit kommen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juli 2006)

Ihr habt da auch eine Datenbank. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sieht es dort aber wohl so aus, dass man keine "aufwaendigen" Scripts und Datenbankaktionen ausfuehren sollte um die Resourcen zu schonen, immerhin wird einem dort im Grunde unendlich Speicherplatz und unendlich Traffic fuer umsonst angeboten.
Wie gesagt, ich weiss ja nicht wie es bei Euch mit dem Traffic aussieht, aber vielleicht kann man das auch etwas trennen. Das Projekt selbst, also der Download des Scripts, und auch z.B. einem woechentlichen Snapshot der Datenbank (zum direkt einspielen bei der Installation), legt Ihr dann bei SF ab, die eigentliche Datenbank ueber die das LiveUpdate laeuft lasst Ihr da wo Ihr jetzt seid. Ist halt auch die Frage wovon Ihr Euch mehr Traffic erwartet, langfristig wird das wahrscheinlich die Datenbank sein.
Ihr solltet Euch einfach mal die Infos dazu bei SourceForge durchlesen. Falls die nicht oeffentlich sind (bin da jetzt nicht ganz sicher) schau ich morgen mal ob ich was finde.
Und im Zweifelsfall kann auch einfach mal eine eMail schreiben.


----------



## fanste (15. Juli 2006)

Das werden wir uns mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

Bei uttx haben wir auch unendlich Traffic. Aber eben nach dem Fair-Use-Prinzip. Je besser der Inhalt, desto mehr Traffic wird gegeben. Sind monatlich ca 20-25 GB die man haben darf.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Juli 2006)

Ach so. Dann duerfte eigentlich kein Bedarf zu Wechseln bestehen denke ich.


----------



## Newbi297 (16. Juli 2006)

so ich war die letzte Woche im Urlaub und wollte nu mal höhren ob die website endlich online ist.?!

Außerdem finde ich die Tatsache mit dem FF sehr interesant und auf jeden fdall eine überlegung wert.

So weit ich weiß gibt es für Proxy server eine Blacklist, mit seiten welche zb. für Schulen ungeeignet sind.

Das Script könnte den link prüfung und auf eine interne Fehler seite weiter leiten, wen der inhalt nicht genehm ist.


----------



## daddz (27. Juli 2006)

Nach etwas längerer Zeit gibt es nun endlich mal wieder ein paar (durchaus gute) Neuigkeiten!

Der Updatevorgang ist fast komplett gescriptet und es müssen nur noch ein paar Änderungen/Erweiterungen vorgenommen werden.

Eine Skizze des Updates ist im ersten Beitrag zu finden.

Die komplette Projektskizze ist momentan nicht aufrufbar, da es Probleme mit dem Server gibt, was aber nicht so schlimm ist, da die sowieso nicht mehr stimmt! ;-] 

Es wurde ziemlich viel verändert und verbessert.
Dem Filter selbst wurde eine ganz andere Struktur gegeben und der Update-Client wurde komplett aus dem Filter entfernt und agiert nun eigenständig.

Zudem finden sich einige neue Features in der Liste!

Was die Homepage anbelangt, die soll vorraussichtlich am Montag Online sein!
Dazu natürlich ein kleines Forum.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Sturmrider (8. August 2006)

Sry, wenn ich das frage ^----^ bitte nehmts mir nicht übel, auch möchte ich damit niemanden belästigen oder drängen 
Habt ihr ne ungefähre Ahnung, wann wir die erste Version eurer Arbeit bewundern können ^^? Ihr hattet da ja schoneinmal einen Termin genannt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere ^^ das war glaube ich vor 4-5Wochen ^^
wäre super wenn ihr da ungefähr einen Zeitraum nennen könntet ^^ Habe nämlich gerade ein Projekt (ein Forum) laufen, wo ich diesen Filter gut einbinden könnte. Ich werde das Projekt aber bis Ende diesen Jahres fertig haben müssen, darum wäre es gut wenn ich wüsste ob uns bis dahin eine Version des Filters zur verfügung steht oder ob ich mir selber ein kleineres Script schreiben muss ^^ (frage das ganze wegen der Forumstruktur-Struktur, damit sich verträgt etc.)


----------



## daddz (9. August 2006)

Eigentlich hatten wir vor schon ein kleines Testscript und die Homepage zu veröffentlichen. 

Leider ist dann der Server gehackt worden und wir mussten alles zeitlich verschieben.
Der Server ist zwar wieder online, aber "fanste" ist nun noch für eine Woche im Urlaub, da wir beide ja Ferien haben.

Ich kann leider nicht sagen wann die erste Version für den Produktivseinsatz fertig sein wird.

Aber wir versuchen es möglichst einfach zu machen, den Filter in bestehende Scripte einzubinden.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Dr Dau (9. August 2006)

Sturmrider hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habt ihr ne ungefähre Ahnung, wann wir die erste Version eurer Arbeit bewundern können ^^?


Um es mal mit den (ungefähren) Worten vom Eifair/fli4l Team zu sagen:
Wenn es fertig ist oder zu Weihnachten, die Antwort kannst Du Dir aussuchen. ^^

So ein Projekt braucht halt seine Zeit..... und da immer mal unvorhersehbare Probleme auftauchen könnten, kann man keinen Termin nennen.
So kann es z.b. sein dass sich im laufe der Zeit Probleme in fertigen Projektabschnitten bedingt durch andere Projektabschnitte ergeben.
Die ToDo-Liste ist also auch nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig, sondern gibt nur einen Einblick in den derzeitigen Stand der Dinge.


----------



## daddz (9. August 2006)

Ohje,...die ToDo-Liste ist schon lange nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand :-( .
Darum kümmere ich mich gleich mal.

Der Grund, dass es so lange dauert, liegt auch darin, dass wir nicht einfach irgendwas halbfertiges Veröffentlichen wollen, was noch voller Bugs ist und nich richtig funktioniert.
Wir wollen euch ja schließlich was gescheites bieten! 

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (9. August 2006)

Die ToDo-Liste sollte jetzt auf dem neuesten Stand sein.

Die Projektskizze ist wieder erreichbar aber nicht mehr aktuell, da wir eine größere Änderung der gesamten Struktur planen:
Filtermechanismen werden als einzelne Klassen implementiert und können so indivduell eingesetzt werden, je nachdem welche gebraucht werden.
Außerdem kann so der User selbst neue Filterfunktionen schreiben und so das Projekt erweitern.

Nachdem das vollständig geplant ist, wird die Projektskizze nochmal "generalüberholt".

Ich hoffe ihr könnt euch so lange noch gedulden. 

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (14. August 2006)

HI,

Kaum zurück aus dem Urlaub, geht es auch schon wieder an die Arbeit. Nur haben wir momentan ein kleines Problem, dass wir nicht gelöst bekommen. 

Jede Filterfunktion hat eine bestimmte Stelle, an der sie aufgerufen wird, da die Funktionen zum Teil auf sich aufbauen. 
Beispiel:

```
1.) 1. Normales filtern, 2. Ersetzten von speziellen Zeichen ($ zu s, ...)
2.) 1. Ersetzten von speziellen Zeichen ($ zu s, ...), 2. Normales filtern
```
Das gäbe ja zwei verschiedene Ergebnisse, wobei 2.) dabei wohl mehr finden dürfte.

Das mit der bestimmten Stelle wäre ja nicht das Problem, wenn wir nicht dem User die Möglichkeit geben würden, eigene Filtermechanismen integrieren zu können. Dann könnten wir einfach Prioritäten vergeben, wann welche Funktion drankommt.
Wie aber sollen wir es machen, dass auch die selbstgeschreibene Funktion an der richtigen Stelle ist? 
Prioritäten kannst du da ja vergessen, da du nie weißt, welche Funktion der User schon hat, um die richtige vergeben zu können. 

Ihr seht also, dass wir momentan nicht wie geplant weiter kommen, wenn wir hierfür keine Lösung finden.
Wir hoffen auf eure Hilfe.


----------



## daddz (18. August 2006)

Kann uns niemand bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen?  

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (18. August 2006)

OK. Nach etwas überlegen kam uns bzw mir eine Idee, die zwar etwas umständlilch und mit etwas mehr Arbeit verbunden ist, aber das einzigste, was uns momentan einfällt.

Wir bauen eine Art Registrierung für die neuen Filter. jeder, der einen neuen Filter geschrieben hat, kann ihn auf unserer HP anmelden. Wir werden diesen dann ausführlichst testen und dann entscheiden, an welcher Position er am besten passt.

Wenn nun ein User einen neuen Filter einbauen will, muss er diesen nur hochladen und dann übers Adminpanel "anmelden". Es wird dann eine Liste mit allen Filtern, die der User hat, an unseren Server geschickt, der dann die neue Reihenfolge zurückgibt. Ist ein Filter noch nicht bekannt, bekommt der User eine Meldung, in der es dann heißt, dass der filter uns noch unbekannt ist und wir ihn erst testen müssen. Der User bekommt dein beim nächsten Update die neue Reihenfolge zugeschickt.


Nun, was haltet ihr von dem Gedanken? Etwas umständlich ist es schon, aber das beste und einzigste, was uns momentan einfällt.


----------



## daddz (22. August 2006)

Und weiter gehts. Ich gebe mal einen kurzen Zwischenstand durch.

Die Update-Funktion wächst und wächst.

Momentan sieht es so aus, dass das Update über Befehle, die per XML-Datei versendet werden gesteuert wird.

Um das ganze nun flexibler und sicherer zu machen hatte ich die Idee einzelne Befehle in Klassen zu packen und somit die Verarbeitung komplett aus dem Server zu nehmen, sodass der Server sich nun auf seine eigentliche Aufgabe beschränkt, nämlich das Empfangen und Senden von Anfragen und Antworten.


Um auf die Sache mit den Filteralgorithmen zurückzukommen, bei denen der User eigentlich in der Lage sein sollte seine eigenen einzubringen.

Das ganze klappt leider nicht so wie gewollt(sieht man vielleicht an den vorhergehenden Threads).
Deshalb wird es wahrscheinlich so sein, dass die User anfangs "auf eigene Gefahr" Filteralgorithmen einbauen können.

Später soll dann die Idee aus dem Beitrag über mir genommen werden, so dass User sich anmelden, wir ihre Filteralgorithmen testen und anschließend eine passende Prioritätsnummer zuweisen(falls wir bei diesem Prioritätssystem bleiben).


So das wars. ;-) 

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (23. August 2006)

Es hört einfach nicht auf.  

Ich habe meine Idee jetzt etwas erweitert.
Ein XML-Request vom Client ist jetzt unterteilt in _settings_ und _commands_, von denen es jeweils eine Basisklasse am Server gibt.
Der Request sieht dann z.B. so aus:
	
	
	



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" standalone="yes"?>
<fadz>
	<settings>
		<setting name="ip">123.123.123.123</setting>
		<setting name="lastUpdate">2006-01-01 12:21:12</setting>
		<setting name="domain">http://www.xyz.xy/</setting>
		<setting name="wordCount">123</setting>
		<setting name="autoDelete">true</setting>
		<setting name="auth">nick:_pwhash_</setting>
	</settings>
	<commands>
		<command name="addWord">XXX1</command>
		<command name="addWord">XXX2</command>
		<command name="addWord">XXX3</command>
		<command name="addWord">XXX4</command>
		<command name="deleteWord">YYY1</command>
		<command name="deleteWord">YYY2</command>
	</commands>
</fadz>
```
Am Server werden dann jeweils die Klassen aufgerufen mit dem jeweiligen Parameter z.B. new FaDzXMLCommand('addWord', 'XXX1');. (steht aber noch nicht fest) oder new FaDzXMLSetting('auth', 'nick:_pwhash_').

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (4. September 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Jetzt brauchen wir mal wieder eure Hilfe.
Undzwar brauchen wir ein paar Leute, die uns beim Testen der Update-Funktion helfen.
Allerdings solltet ihr einige Vorrausetzungen erfüllen:

eigener Webserver/-space
vetraut im Umgang mit PHP
mit dem HTTP-Protokoll vertraut
vertrauenswürdige Person 
Wir brauchen für den Anfang erstmal so ca. 5-10 Tester.
Eure Aufgaben werden dann zum größten Teil daraus bestehen, das ganze auf Sicherheitslücken zu testen, das heißt natürlich, dass ihr euch mit dem Manipulieren von HTTP-Anfragen und sonstigen Manipulationen auskennen solltet.
Wenn ich im Laufe der Woche den Update-Vorgang fertigstelle werde ich dann den entsprechenden Personen weitere Informationen, sowie Scripte zukommen lassen. ;-) 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt uns helfen.  

greetz
daddz


----------



## sunstyle (4. September 2006)

Ich kann gerade nicht nachvollziehen, wieso ihr so einen Rummel darum macht, es ist und bleibt ein simpler Badwordfilter, die gibt es wie Sand am Meer weil sie verdammt einfach zu realisieren sind.

Also nicht, dass ich was gegen solche Projekte habe, aber doch bitte nicht für sowas simples wien Badwordfilter, versucht euch lieber an einem vollkommen neuen, innovativen und bahnbrechendem CMS.


----------



## daddz (4. September 2006)

sL*$uN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann gerade nicht nachvollziehen, wieso ihr so einen Rummel darum macht, es ist und bleibt ein simpler Badwordfilter, die gibt es wie Sand am Meer weil sie verdammt einfach zu realisieren sind.


Klar gibt es die wie Sand am Meer. Aber welcher Filter bietet so einen komfort? Mal ganz davon abgesehen wird niemand dazu gezwungen ihn zu benutzen.
Das Projekt ist auch eine persönliche Herausforderung für uns, bei der es vorallem auch um den Lerneffekt geht.


			
				sL*$uN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also nicht, dass ich was gegen solche Projekte habe, aber doch bitte nicht für sowas simples wien Badwordfilter, versucht euch lieber an einem vollkommen neuen, innovativen und bahnbrechendem CMS.


CMS? Die gibt es ebenso wie Sand am Meer. Mir würde auf Anhieb auch keine innovative Idee dazu einfallen.

Ich finde, dass so ein Badwordfilter mehr Sinn macht als ein weiteres CMS, denn Spam im Internet nimmt immer größere Ausmaße an, gegen die man sich schützen muss.

greetz
daddz


----------



## sunstyle (4. September 2006)

Ja gut, das mit dem CMS war auch eher ironisch angehaucht, is ja auch egal. Wie gesagt, hab nichts gegen Ziele die man sich selbst steckt. Aber dann codet doch bitte ein Auktionshaus oder einen Shop, das macht wenigstens Spaß 

Das Problem ist, ihr solltet wenn schon dann nicht nur einen Badwordfilter coden, sondern das Ganze etwas ausweiten und eine komplette-Spam-Protection scripten, inklusive Badwordfilter, IP-Check, Cookie-Check usw. usw.

Das Problem ist, wer möchte schon ein RIESEN dickes Script nur gegen Badwords haben.
Dann müsst ihr davon ausgehen dass es wohl Milliarden Badwords gibt mit allen Abweichungen die man so beachten muss, und letzten Endes werden sowieso nur 10 Wörter generell genutzt von den Badword-Usern 
Deshalb finde ich Aufwand/Nutzen nicht ganz gerechtfertigt, vor allem da ihr mittlerweile sogar jemandem nur für PR im Team habt (Hallo?!)


----------



## daddz (4. September 2006)

sL*$uN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, ihr solltet wenn schon dann nicht nur einen Badwordfilter coden, sondern das Ganze etwas ausweiten und eine komplette-Spam-Protection scripten, inklusive Badwordfilter, IP-Check, Cookie-Check usw. usw.


Kommt noch...wir haben vor noch weitere Projekte in Richtung Spam-Schutz geplant. Aber alles der Reihe nach.





			
				sL*$uN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, wer möchte schon ein RIESEN dickes Script nur gegen Badwords haben.


Das Script für den Benutzer selbst wird ziemlich klein sein.





			
				sL*$uN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann müsst ihr davon ausgehen dass es wohl Milliarden Badwords gibt mit allen Abweichungen die man so beachten muss, und letzten Endes werden sowieso nur 10 Wörter generell genutzt von den Badword-Usern


Dafür haben wir auch schon eine sehr elegante Lösung, so dass meistens nur ein Wort reicht um alle Abänderungen und Variationen zu erkennen.





			
				sL*$uN hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Deshalb finde ich Aufwand/Nutzen nicht ganz gerechtfertigt, vor allem da ihr mittlerweile sogar jemandem nur für PR im Team habt (Hallo?!)


Aufwand/Nutzen? Das ist eher Ansichtssache. Das mit dem PR stimmt nicht so ganz. Die Person ist eher für die Verwaltung der Homepage zuständig.

greetz
daddz


----------



## sunstyle (4. September 2006)

> Das Script für den Benutzer selbst wird ziemlich klein sein.



Wie wollt ihr das realisieren? Wenn ihr jedermann ermöglicht die Badwordliste upzudaten dann wird diese ja relativ mit der Zeit.

Und somit finde ich das Script schon etwas zu groß dafür dass es "nur" ne Badwordliste ist, da fänd ich halt ne kleine aber feine Badwordliste sinnvoller.
Außerdem drückt ihr ja jedermann der das Programm nutzt dann die Badwords rein, die andere vorgeschlagen haben. Was, wenn jemand der Meinung ist, auf seiner Seite sollten Wörter wie "shit" erlaubt sein, dafür "" nicht, wie wollt ihr das ermöglichen?



> Dafür haben wir auch schon eine sehr elegante Lösung, so dass meistens nur ein Wort reicht um alle Abänderungen und Variationen zu erkennen.



Hmmm, frag mich grad wie das geht, ohne dass "normale" Wörter auch beeinflusst werden (Achtung: schlechtes Beispiel: "arschlangsam"  )

Aber ich denke genau da liegt der Reiz einer Badwordliste, nicht wahr?!


----------



## daddz (4. September 2006)

> Wie wollt ihr das realisieren? Wenn ihr jedermann ermöglicht die Badwordliste upzudaten dann wird diese ja relativ mit der Zeit.
> 
> Und somit finde ich das Script schon etwas zu groß dafür dass es "nur" ne Badwordliste ist, da fänd ich halt ne kleine aber feine Badwordliste sinnvoller.
> Außerdem drückt ihr ja jedermann der das Programm nutzt dann die Badwords rein, die andere vorgeschlagen haben. Was, wenn jemand der Meinung ist, auf seiner Seite sollten Wörter wie "shit" erlaubt sein, dafür "" nicht, wie wollt ihr das ermöglichen?


Das Script wird klein sein. Die Datenbank aber nicht. Außerdem kann der Benutzer selbst entscheiden ob seine Datenbank aktualisiert werden soll oder nicht. 
Das Script kann auch "Standalone" benutzt werden.
Zudem wird es wahrscheinlich auch eine Whitelist geben, die das Problem beseitigen sollte, wenn bestimmte Wörter erlaubt sein sollen.





> Hmmm, frag mich grad wie das geht, ohne dass "normale" Wörter auch beeinflusst werden (Achtung: schlechtes Beispiel: "arschlangsam"  )


Lass dich überraschen. 


> Aber ich denke genau da liegt der Reiz einer Badwordliste, nicht wahr?!


 Ganz genau!

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (4. September 2006)

Da ist man mal kurz weg und schon kloppen sich wieder zwei 

Hatten wir die Diskussion zum Thema Sinn und Unsinn des Filters? Das ist eigentlich jeder anderer Meinung. Wir sind der Meinung, einen Filter zu erstellen, der so gut wie alle Wörter finden soll. Dafür so viel Aufwandt aufzubringen ist es uns wert. 
Du bist jetzt der Meinung, dass es die Sache nicht Wert ist. mal schauen, wie du der meinung bist, wenn das Teil fertig ist und du es mal testen kannst 

*off*
@daddz:
Und klappt sonst alles? oder gibt es noch ein paar kleinere Probleme? Schon eine Antwort auf die Mail erhalten?


----------



## daddz (4. September 2006)

Ich möchte hier auch wieder zum eigentlichen Problem zurückkehren: Testpersonen.

*off
@fanste:
Arbeit geht gut voran, wie man sehen kann, weswegen ich auch die Tester brauch. ;-) 
Mail ist leider noch nicht gekommen. 

greetz
daddz


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (4. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde mir das ganze gern mal anschauen – spricht: als Tester bewerben 

Webserver sowie entsprechendes Wissen über PHP und HTTP kann ich vorweisen. Ob ich vertrauenswürdig bin, müsst ihr selbst entscheiden ;-] 

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. September 2006)

Ich bin auch dabei. Dass ich sowohl mit HTTP als auch mit PHP einigermassen klarkomme duerfte Euch gelaeufig sein nehme ich an. 
Vertrauenswuerdig bin ich nur zwischen 18:00 und 18:05.


----------



## daddz (4. September 2006)

Sehr schön. Ich werde euch dann per PM bescheid geben, wenn es so weit ist. (im Laufe dieser Woche)
Das gilt auch für alle anderen, die sich hier noch melden.

Ich schreib euch auch mal in den ersten Beitrag als Tester rein.  


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vertrauenswuerdig bin ich nur zwischen 18:00 und 18:05.


Das sollte reichen! ;-] 





			
				Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ob ich vertrauenswürdig bin, müsst ihr selbst entscheiden


Hmm, das überlass ich dem Zufallsprinzip.  
...und es hat entschieden..Ja!  

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (4. September 2006)

Hauptsache ihr seit so vertrauenswürdig, dass ihr die Updatefunktion wirklich auf Herz und Nieren testet. Nicht das ihr nacher mit absicht ein paar Fehlerchen unterschlagt und uns dann das Geschäfft vermiesen wollt


----------



## daddz (8. September 2006)

Also es gibt ein paar kleinere Probleme die mich aufhalten...

Kennt ihr das, wenn etwas einfach nicht so will wie ihr? :suspekt: 

Naja der Test verschiebt sich ein bisschen. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall noch bescheid geben.

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (21. September 2006)

So wir haben wieder ein paar Nachrichten.

Die Homepage ist so gut wie fertig (neues Design). Hier und Da noch etwas Code und Feinarbeit und dann wars das.
Auch den Webspace haben wir schon. Völlig gratis, obwohl kein Freewebspace . Wir haben einen Sponsor gefunden, der uns in dieser Hinsicht unterstützt.
Betrifft die Tester: Wenn alles gut geht und der Webspace bis dahin freigeschaltet ist, könnt ihr voraussichtlich bis Ende nächster Woche damit anfangen. Wenn es noch besser läuft sogar schon dieses WE.
Wer sich noch mittesten will, kann sich noch melden.

Der Filter wird erst fertig gemacht, wenn die Updategeschichte reibungslos funktioniert, ansonsten können wir uns auch den Filter sparen 

So, jetzt seid ihr wieder auf dem aktuellen Stand.


----------



## daddz (22. September 2006)

Ich habe eine Frage!

Der Server braucht momentan ca. 0.1 Sekunden für einen Aufruf, bei dem schon diverse Dinge erledigt werden, darunter sind z.B. Initialisierung der Klassen, Validierung der XML-Anfrage und Vearbeitung dieser.
Jetzt ist aber noch keine Datenbankabfrage eingebaut und ich habe bedenken, dass das vielleicht zu langsam wird!?
Sind 0.1 Sekunden für die Aufgaben schon zu viel?
Wenn ja, dann muss ich da etwas optimieren.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (26. September 2006)

Das mit der Ausführungsgeschwindigkeit hat sich nun durch ein paar Optimierungen drastisch verringert.

Außerdem haben wir jetzt einen guten Server bekommen, was zur Erhöhung der Geschwindigkeit sehr beiträgt.

Die Scriptausführung dauert momentan im Durchschnitt 0,007 Sekunden von ehemals 0,1 Sekunde.

Außerdem hab ich eine neue Projektskizze vom Server gemacht, denn die alten haben mit dem jetzigen Stand fast nichts mehr gleich.
Ihr könnt sie wie immer im ersten Thread finden.

Ich hoffe das ich diese Woche endlich mal eine lauffähige Testversion fertigstellen kann, damit die "Tester" sich ans Werk machen können! 

Sorry, dass es so lang dauert. ;-] 

*[edit]*
Fast hätte ich es vergessen:
Die Homepage wird vielleicht noch diese Woche online gehen wenns gut läuft!
*[/edit]*

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (14. Oktober 2006)

Es doch etwas länger gedauert, sorry. Aber die Schule stresst einen schon ganz schön 

Auf jeden fall kann ich euch mitteilen, dass unsere Homepage seit heute via http://fadz-programming.de erreichbar ist.

Wieweit daddz ist, kann ich euch momentan nicht sagen. Aber ich denke, er wird es euch bald selbst sagen (wenn er das hier gelesen hat )


----------



## daddz (15. Oktober 2006)

Jaja...in Zukunft halte ich mich mit irgendwelchen "Erscheinungs"-Daten zurück.  
Aber wie _fanste_ schon gesagt hat, ist Schule echt stressig momentan, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass es hier nicht weitergeht, sondern, dass alles nur ein wenig länger dauert. ;-) 
Ich schätze mal in 1-2 Wochen sollte der Server endlich mal stehen. (Argh ich tu es ja schon wieder :suspekt: ).
Und dann gehts rund!

 

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (21. Oktober 2006)

Wie ich vor ein paar Tagen erfahren habe, sind die HDDs des Serevrs gecrashed, auf dem die ToDo-Liste war. Ich werde die Liste sobald wie möglich auf dem neuen Webspace einrichten. Selbstverständlich aktualisiert und überarbeitet


----------



## daddz (28. Oktober 2006)

Hey Leute!

Ich bin mal wieder ein gutes Stück vorangekommen mit dem Server.

Jetzt brauch ich mal wieder eure Meinung.

Ich habe mir ein Caching-System überlegt:

Es gibt 2 temporäre Dateien.

Alle Wörter die an den Server gesendet werden, werden erst einmal in einer temporären Datei gespeichert und dann irgendwann in der Nacht per Cronjob in die Datenbank geschrieben, wobei die Datei wieder geleert wird.

Gleich darauf wird die andere Datei erstellt, in der alle neuen Wörter drin sind, welche dann bis zum nächsten Cronjob immer an die Clients gesendet werden.


Nun, was haltet ihr von der Idee? 
Sollten die Wörter nicht lieber gleich in die Datenbank geschrieben werden oder wird dadurch die Datenbank zu sehr belastet?

Ich würde mich auf Antworten freuen!

greetz
daddz


----------



## Online-Skater (28. Oktober 2006)

Ich finde das mit dem Cronjob eine gute Idee, falls es so sein sollte, dass sehr viele neue Wörter hinzugefügt werden kann man ja den Cronjob 2mal am Tag ausführen z.B.

mfg


----------



## daddz (30. Oktober 2006)

Stimmt, man könnte die Cronjobs auch mehrmals pro Tag aussführen.

Ich dachte mir man könnte statt Cronjobs einfach auch alle z.B. 100 Wörter die Datenbank erneuern.

Aber worum es mir eigentlich geht, ist die Performance.

Weis zufällig jemand mehr darüber oder kennt einen entsprechenden Artikel?

greetz
daddz


----------



## Radhad (30. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn du Angst um Performance hast, dann würde ich Nachts den Cronjob laufen lassen, da dort generell weniger los ist. Das Problem sind eher die "Clients", wenn sie sich das Update ziehen - was wohl eher am Tage ist :/ Wäre es nicht möglich, den Update-Prozess ebenfalls zu steuern (vom Server aus, direkt nach dem einspielen der neuen Badwords)?


----------



## daddz (30. Oktober 2006)

Radhad hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wäre es nicht möglich, den Update-Prozess ebenfalls zu steuern (vom Server aus, direkt nach dem einspielen der neuen Badwords)?


Wie meinst du das?

Es geht nicht um die Cronjobs und wann und wie oft ich diese starte, sondern darum, ob ich die Wörter vor dem Eintrage erst zwischenspeichern sollte oder gleich in die Datenbank reinschreib, bzw. ob mein "ausgedachtes" Caching-System" (siehe ein paar Beiträge weiter oben) Sinn macht und perfomant ist.

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (31. Oktober 2006)

@Radhad:
Könntest du deinen Vorschlag noch weiter ausführen?


Also ich habe mir das jetzt soweit überlegt, dass ich für die _Commands_ eine abstrakte Klasse schreibe, in der das Caching implementiert ist.
(Siehe dazu: Fabrikmuster oder abstrakte Klasse)

Bei den Settings wird es ein Interface bleiben, da diese ja keine zusätzlichen Funktionen benötigen.

Vorschläge? Kritik?  

greetz
daddz


----------



## Radhad (31. Oktober 2006)

Dann führe ich es mal weiter aus...

Du bekommst ja mit, von welcher Adressse ein Client eine Anfrage bzgl. eines neuen Updates an deinen Server schickt. Meine Idee war, dass man z.B. aus Performance-Gründen  immer die Clients nacheinander die Badwords als Update ziehen lässt, dass der Server ein bestimmtes Script aufruft auf dem Client (als Beispiel) und ihn damit auffordert, das Update runterzuladen. So wären die Client-Anwendungen immer up-to-date, ohne von Besuchern abhängig zu sein.


----------



## daddz (31. Oktober 2006)

Die Idee ist garnicht so schlecht! Ich werde mal schauen wie ich das einbauen kann, wobei ich das aber als Option bei den Clients anbieten würde, da ich ja damit Traffic bei ihnen verursache und vielleicht nicht jeder das will!

Zudem ist mir noch eine 2. Idee gekommen:
Ich kombiniere die Cronjobs und das Zählen der Wörter:
Cronjob wird 1-2 mal am Tag ausgeführt und bei 100 Wörtern im Cache wird er auch ausgeführt.
So sollte sich die Last am besten über den Tag verteilen.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Radhad (31. Oktober 2006)

Dabei solltest du bedenken, dass am Anfang vielleicht viele Wörter eintrudeln, aber später lohnt sich der Check mit den 100 Wörtern im Cache garnicht, da vielleicht noch 5-10 Wörter eintrudeln 8vermute ich zumindest).


----------



## daddz (31. Oktober 2006)

Radhad hat gesagt.:


> (...), aber später lohnt sich der Check mit den 100 Wörtern im Cache garnicht, da vielleicht noch 5-10 Wörter eintrudeln 8vermute ich zumindest).


Genau deswegen ja die Kombination aus "Wörter zählen" und Cronjob!  

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (7. November 2006)

Nachdem ich Gestern endlich wieder Zeit hatte weiterzuarbeiten hab ich mich gefreut als nach vielen Stunden hin und her gewerkel folgendes im Browser zu sehen war:

```
auth successful
```
Die Authorisierung von Clients funktioniert jetzt wunderbar.

Ich erklär mal kurz das Prinzip:
Bei der Installation beim User wird seine Adresse mitgeschickt z.B. http://www.irgendwo-im-internet.de/ort/des/filters/. 

Diese Adresse wird dann im Account des Users eingetragen um somit sicherzustellen, dass keine Accounts geklaut werden.
Natürlich kann ein User auch mehrere Adressen "beantragen".

Bei der Authorisierung wird das Passwort im Klartext verschickt, was das ganze aber nicht unsicher macht, weil:
a) das Passwort sich von dem zur eigentlichen "Verwaltung" seines Filters unterscheidet
b) es an die Adresse des Users gebunden ist
c) über eine verschlüsselte Verbindung gesendet wird (https)​Diese Adressgebundheit ermöglicht es auch "böse" User zu sperren. ;-) 

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Befehle implementiert werden und dann ist der Server lauffähig und kann endlich zum Testen freigegeben werden.


greetz
daddz


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. November 2006)

Na dann kann es ja bald losgehen.
Habt Ihr den Server schon mit PHP 5.2 ausgestattet?


----------



## daddz (7. November 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habt Ihr den Server schon mit PHP 5.2 ausgestattet?


Ich weiß nicht ob unser Sponsor das vor hat. (Ja wir haben sogar einen Sponsor für unser Projekt ;-] )
Aber ich hoffe es!

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (7. November 2006)

Bis jetzt haben wir noch PHP 5.1.5.


----------



## daddz (7. November 2006)

fanste hat gesagt.:


> Bis jetzt haben wir noch PHP 5.1.5.


Da war ich grad zu faul zum nachschauen.  

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (27. November 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Es gibt wieder Fortschritte!

Ich habe die Performance-Probleme in den Griff bekommen, die ich mit der neuen _ObjectRegistry_(Registry Pattern) hatte.
Die Klasse hält jetzt ganz gemütlich die Datenbankklasse und macht das benutzen derselben um einiges komfortabler.

Die Authorisierung am Server läuft jetzt auch problemlos.

Eine Frage habe ich:
Das Script braucht momentan für die Ausführung im Durchschnitt 0.012 Sekunden.
Dabei wird bis jetzt die Anfrage verifiziert, verarbeitet und der User authorisiert, es wird also noch keine Antwort zurückgegeben.
Dauert das zu lang? Oder ist die Geschwindigkeit in Ordnung?


Tut uns Leid, dass es momentan nur schleppend voran geht, aber der Schulstress ist dieses Jahr rapide angewachsen: nach der Klausur ist vor der Klausur.
Ich hoffe ihr habt Verständnis!  


greetz
daddz


----------



## Flex (27. November 2006)

0.012 Sekunden hört sich ziemlich gut an 

Wirklich interessant wird es aber erst, wenn wirklich Daten übertragen werden, finde ich. Und natürlich wenn (wahrscheinlich ExtremFall) 100 User gleichzeitig darauf zugreifen.


----------



## cameeel (27. November 2006)

Ab wann können auch alle anderen außer die zwei Tester damit rechnen, eine Probeversion in die Hände zu bekommen? 

cAm3eel.


----------



## daddz (28. November 2006)

> 0.012 Sekunden hört sich ziemlich gut an
> 
> Wirklich interessant wird es aber erst, wenn wirklich Daten übertragen werden, finde ich. Und natürlich wenn (wahrscheinlich ExtremFall) 100 User gleichzeitig darauf zugreifen.


Das wird sich dann rausstellen!  
Vielleicht werde ich z.B. die Updates pro Stunde limitieren, sodass sich die Last auf den ganzen Tag verteilt.
Aber ich denke, dass sich das noch zeigen wird.



cAm3eel hat gesagt.:


> Ab wann können auch alle anderen außer die zwei Tester damit rechnen, eine Probeversion in die Hände zu bekommen?


Du kannst gerne am Test teilnehmen, wenn es dann endlich mal so weit ist. :-( 

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (28. November 2006)

Ich fürchte bis zum Test wird es noch etwas dauern. Bevor der ganze Updatekrusch nicht fertig ist, wird an der Klasse nicht viel getan. Auch an der HP wird noch gebastelt (Update kommt heute oder morgen online  )

Wir haben uns aber fest vorgenommen bis spätestens 03.2007 eine gute lauffähige Version rauszubringen (Ob Alpha, Beta oder v1.0 sehen wir dann). Die Tester werden bis dahin aber wahrscheinlich schon fertig sein 
Also fangt schonmal an zu zählen. sind ja nicht mehr so viele Tage ^^


----------



## cameeel (28. November 2006)

daddz hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst gerne am Test teilnehmen, wenn es dann endlich mal so weit ist. :-(
> 
> greetz
> daddz


Oh ja gerne. Euer Script wird bei mir dann die Inhalte überprüfen, die Benutzer auf ihren Webseiten anlegen können. Die Seiten alle selbst zu überprüfen wird aus zeitlichen Gründen nämlich nicht mehr möglich sein...

Besten dank,
cAm3eel.


----------



## daddz (28. November 2006)

cAm3eel hat gesagt.:


> Oh ja gerne.(...)


Hab dich in die Liste der Tester aufgenommen.

Der erste Test wird höchstwahrscheinlich daraus bestehen, den Server mit falschen Anfragen zu bombadieren und versuchen ihn auszutricksen, sowie Schwachstellen und Fehler aufzudecken.

Als nächstes kommt dann der Updateclient, worauf dann nach erfolgreichem Test der Filter folgt.

Dauert aber Alles ein wenig!  

greetz
daddz


----------



## cameeel (28. November 2006)

Passt schon, so viel Zeit nehm ich mir


----------



## Operator_Jon (28. November 2006)

Ich würde ansich wohl auch teilnehmen 
Vorerst nur mit http://www.studenta.de, aber da gibts in den nächsten Monaten wahrscheinlich noch einiges mehr


----------



## daddz (28. November 2006)

Operator_Jon hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde ansich wohl auch teilnehmen
> Vorerst nur mit http://www.studenta.de, aber da gibts in den nächsten Monaten wahrscheinlich noch einiges mehr


Hui ihr meldet euch ja gleich mit kompletten Webseiten an!  

Bis es soweit ist, dass ihr den Filter integrieren könnt dauert es noch eine Weile.  

Zuerst muss wie gesagt der Server unter die Lupe.

@Operator_Jon
Hab dich auch eingetragen. ;-] 

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (7. Dezember 2006)

Tut mir Leid Leute!


...aber ich bin einfach ein Perfektionist, weshalb ich den Server jetzt nochmal umstrukturieren will, weil mir der Aufbau noch nicht ganz gefällt. :-( 

Wenn das fertig ist, können die ersten Tests beginnen, da die Befehle auch schon komplett implementiert sind!  

Haltet euch warm! Ich versuch es noch diesen Monat fertig zubekommen!

greetz
daddz


----------



## fanste (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube ich sollte mal öfters im ICQ erreichbar sein. Von deinen neuen Plänen wusste ich gar nichts 

Aber nicht, dass sich nacher die Performace verschlechtert. Also erstmal schön alles sichern ^^

@daddz: Ab nächster Woche hab ich wieder viel mehr Zeit. Dann wird die HP komplett fertig gemacht und mal neue Filterfunktionen entworfen.


----------



## Newbi297 (8. Dezember 2006)

Hura, sobald die neue Website endlich komplett on ist, wird auch von meiner Seite einiges getan. Ich habe schon nen paar Sachen in vorbereitung, und auch eine etwas unklare Struktur im Kopf.


----------



## daddz (11. Januar 2007)

Nach einer "kurzen" Pause, überstandenen Weihnachtsfeiertagen und dem Ende der Ferien wird es wieder Zeit ans Projekt zu gehen!

In der Pause war ich natürlich nicht ganz untätig und habe im Netz umhergeforscht.
Dabei bin ich auf Möglichkeiten gestoßen, Daten besser zwischen Client und Server auszutauschen.

XML-RPC, SOAP und JSON sind hierbei meine Favoriten.
Nun stellt sich aber die Frage, welche davon am "schnellsten" und "datenärmsten" ist, damit möglichst wenig Overhead entsteht.

Nach einigen Nachforschungen stellte sich dann heraus, das SOAP die größte Datenmenge hat, gefolgt von XML-RPC und JSON.

Daher tendiere ich eher zu XML-RPC oder JSON.
Da JSON quasi eine "weiterentwicklung" von XML-RPC ist und etwas mehr kann, werde ich JSON vermutlich auch benutzen.

Meine Fragen an euch nun:
Hat jemand schon mit RPC-Protokollen gearbeitet?
Habt ihr ein paar Tips, was ich beachten sollte?

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (7. Februar 2007)

Hat denn niemand hier je damit gearbeitet?

greetz
daddz


----------



## Operator_Jon (7. Februar 2007)

Nein, also... doch, mit JSON etwas.
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist JSON eine einfache und effiziente Methode um Daten zu übertragen! Also ich benutze es z.B. bei einem Instant-Messenger und es klappt wunderbar


----------



## Gumbo (7. Februar 2007)

Die Frage ist, zwischen wem der Datenaustausch stattfinden und welche Art von Daten ausgetauscht werden soll.


----------



## Operator_Jon (7. Februar 2007)

Ups, ein wenig zu schnell gelesen 
Tut mir leid, mit dem Background kenne ich mich leider nicht aus!


----------



## daddz (7. Februar 2007)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Die Frage ist, zwischen wem der Datenaustausch stattfinden und welche Art von Daten ausgetauscht werden soll.


Der Datenaustausch findet zwischen dem Client - in diesem Fall eben ein User, der den Filter auf seinem Server eingerichtet hat - und dem Server - hier unser Server mit der Datenbank - statt.

Edit:
Es geht halt um den entstehenden Traffic, der ja möglichst niedrig sein sollte.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Gumbo (7. Februar 2007)

Werden die Daten tatsächlich an den Client, also den Benutzer selbst, oder nur an den Server des Benutzers geschickt? Und welche Art Daten sind das?


----------



## daddz (7. Februar 2007)

Natürlich nicht! Ich habe mich da wohl etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt!

Der Austausch läuft zwischen dem Server des Users und unserem Server ab!

greetz
daddz


----------



## Gumbo (7. Februar 2007)

Dann bleibt (immer) noch die Frage offen, welche Art von Daten ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## daddz (7. Februar 2007)

Es sieht so aus:

Der Client sendet in einer Anfrage bestimmte Daten: Server-IP, Benutzername, Passwort, Datum des letzten Updates und natürlich die neu eingetragenen Wörter.

Der Server verarbeitet diese Anfrage dann, indem er die neuen Wörter einträgt und zuvor natürlich den Benutzer überprüft.
Daraufhin sendet der Server eine Antwort mit den neuesten Wörtern zurück zum Client, der diese dann bei sich einträgt.

Ich hoffe das ist jetzt verständlicher!

greetz
daddz


----------



## Gumbo (7. Februar 2007)

Wenn es nur eine Liste von Wörtern ist, sind alle genannten Formate überqualifiziert. Denn eine Unterscheidung von einzelnen Datumstypen ist nicht notwendig.
Als Authentifizierung schlage ich dir die HTTP-Authentifizierung vor, die mithilfe der fsockopen()-Funktion auch von PHP erzeugt werden kann.


----------



## daddz (7. Februar 2007)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Denn eine Unterscheidung von einzelnen Datumstypen ist nicht notwendig.


Was meinst du mit einzelnen Datumstypen?

Das Problem ist, dass das ganze leicht erweiterbar sein soll.
Mit XML hat das am Anfang ja schon sehr gut geklappt, aber nach einiger Zeit war das einfach zu viel unnötiger Overhead.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Gumbo (7. Februar 2007)

Wenn es nur eine Auflistung gleichwertiger Daten ist, es also keine Unterscheidung geben muss, haben XML und Co. zu viel zusätzlichen Ballast. Das schlichte CSV-Format ist dafür schon ausreichend.


----------



## daddz (7. Februar 2007)

Mit CSV kann ich die Daten aber schlecht gruppieren, da diese aus verschiedenen Typen bestehen.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Gumbo (7. Februar 2007)

daddz hat gesagt.:


> Der Client sendet in einer Anfrage bestimmte Daten: Server-IP, Benutzername, Passwort, Datum des letzten Updates und natürlich die neu eingetragenen Wörter.


All diese Daten bis auf die Wörter selbst lassen sich doch wunderbar in HTTP-Header-Feldern verpacken: Benutzername und Passwort werden im Header-Feld der HTTP-Authentifizierung übermittelt, das Datum der letzten Aktualisierung im „If-Modified-Since“-Header-Feld und die Server-IP-Adresse steht ja sowieso in der „REMOTE_ADDR“-Umgebungsvariable. Damit bliebe nur die Liste der neuen Wörter die eigentlich Nutzlast.

Die Antwort vom Server kann dann ähnlich aufgebaut werden: Schlägt die Authentifizierung fehl, wird der entsprechende Statuscode rausgeschickt. Andernfalls werden eben die neuen Wörter mit einem „Last-Modified“-Header-Feld als Zeitpunkt der letzten Aktualisierung der Wörter geschickt.


----------



## daddz (7. Februar 2007)

Hört sich plausibel an!

Aber was wenn dann noch Daten anderen Typs verschickt werden müssen?
Die müsste ich dann ja als bestimmte Zeilen im CSV-Format kennzeichnen!?

greetz
daddz


----------



## Gumbo (7. Februar 2007)

In dem Fall kannst du wie bei einer normalen POST-Anfrage (denn es ist ja schließlich nichts anderes) auch ganz normal den Werten Parameternamen geben. Das ist sogar notwendig, da PHP nicht den gesamten Körper einer Anfrage zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## daddz (7. Februar 2007)

Achja stimmt!

Naja ich schlaf jetzt erstmal drüber und werde morgen mal ein bisschen damit rumspielen.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Gumbo (7. Februar 2007)

Notfalls kannst du dir auch eigene Header-Felder erschaffen. Denn nicht-offizielle Header-Felder können einfach mit einem „X-…“ gekennzeichnet werden. Mit deinem Skript kannst du diese dann ganz einfach wieder herausfiltern ($_SERVER['HTTP_X_…']-Variablen).


----------



## daddz (9. Februar 2007)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:


> Notfalls kannst du dir auch eigene Header-Felder erschaffen. Denn nicht-offizielle Header-Felder können einfach mit einem „X-…“ gekennzeichnet werden. Mit deinem Skript kannst du diese dann ganz einfach wieder herausfiltern ($_SERVER['HTTP_X_…']-Variablen).


Hmm...das hatte ich bis jetzt ganz außer Acht gelassen! Danke für den Hinweis!

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (22. Februar 2007)

Und weiter gehts!

Die Authentifizierung läuft jetzt über HTTP ab.
Da es später über eine verschlüsselte Verbindung laufen wird, kann man sich um die Sicherheit seiner Daten eine Sorge weniger machen.

Edit:
Achja für den Client verwende ich Dennis Wronka´s HTTP Klasse, welche die Arbeit erheblich erleichtert hat!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Februar 2007)

daddz hat gesagt.:


> Edit:
> Achja für den Client verwende ich Dennis Wronka´s HTTP Klasse, welche die Arbeit erheblich erleichtert hat!



Wenn ich mal was an der Klasse aender, und sei es nur ein Update, werd ich dann mal hier posten, sodass Ihr darueber informiert seid.
Und wenn Ihr irgendwelche Probleme mit der Klasse habt lasst es mich wissen.


----------



## daddz (23. Februar 2007)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich mal was an der Klasse aender, und sei es nur ein Update, werd ich dann mal hier posten, sodass Ihr darueber informiert seid.
> Und wenn Ihr irgendwelche Probleme mit der Klasse habt lasst es mich wissen.


Alles klar! Danke!


----------



## daddz (1. März 2007)

Hey!

Ich habe begonnen meinen Prototyp in eine nutzbare Version umzubauen!
Der Prototyp kann zwar schon alles, aber ist ein einziger "Code-Wulst". :suspekt: 

Hier könnt ihr den Test-Client sehen, der momentan nicht mehr macht als eine FaDzFilterUpdate-Anfrage(  ) an den Server zu senden.

Erklärung der angezeigten Zeiten:
Server: <- Zeit in Sekunden, die der Server braucht um die Anfrage zu bearbeiten
Client: <- Zeit in Sekunden, die der Client braucht um die Daten zu senden und neue zu empfangen


Der Server führt bis jetzt folgende Schritte durch:

Aufbau einer Datenbankverbindung
Überprüfung der Anfrage auf validität
Überprüfung und Authorisierung des Users

Bevor ich weitere Schritte implementiere muss ich mir erst einen Logger basteln, damit ich die Abläufe besser verfolgen kann und Schutzmechanismen einbaue.

Als nächstes folgt dann die Implementierung von:

Eintragen der Wörter
Senden der neuen Wörter an den Client

Dann wäre der Server soweit fertig zum testen.

Hat ganz schön lange gedauert. 
Aber aufgrund von Zeitmangel ging es leider nicht schneller.

Ich hoffe ihr freut euch trotzdem noch auf ein hoffentlich irgendwann kommendes Endergebnis. ;-)


----------



## daddz (1. März 2007)

Das geht heut ziemlich schnell von der Hand!

Aber ich sitze ja auch schon seit ungefähr 14 Uhr dran!

Der Logger ist jetzt fertig und Morgen versuch ich so weit wie möglich mit der Verarbeitung der Wörter zu kommen.


----------



## cameeel (1. März 2007)

Das sind ja super Neuigkeiten! Bin gespannt


----------



## daddz (13. März 2007)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update:

Ich habe den Testclient noch ein wenig aufgepeppt, sodass man eigene Anfragen basteln kann.
Den Link gibts im ersten Beitrag.

Ich bastel grad noch an der Exception-Klasse, damit ich sie mit dem Logger kombinieren kann.
Als nächstes kommt dann die Konfigurations-Klasse und die Klasse zur Verarbeitung der Wörter.
Danach ist der Server fertig!


----------



## daddz (13. März 2007)

Ich habe den Testclient noch etwas verbessert und noch ein paar Messzeiten eingefügt, damit man bzw. ich sehen kann wo Geschwindigkeitseinbußen sind.

Edit:
Ich habe jetzt noch mal die Messzeiten in der Anzeige etwas verbessert.


----------



## fanste (13. März 2007)

Nicht schlecht. Hut ab 

Ich sitz immer noch an der HP. Hab momentan solche Denkblockaden, dass ich kaum vorankomm - trotz einer Woche Skiurlaub während der Schulzeit 

Und nein, ich werde nun definitiv keine Zeitpunkte zur Fertigstellung mehr sagen. Stimmt am Ende eh wieder nicht


----------



## daddz (8. April 2007)

Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten!

Der Server wurde von PHP auf Ruby bzw. RubyOnRails umgestellt.
Die ganze Arbeit die ich mir da mit PHP gemacht hab, wurde in kürzester Zeit in RoR umgesetzt. 
Ich konnte es selbst nicht fassen wie schnell das geht. :suspekt:
Zwar habe ich erst vor kurzem angefangen mich mit Ruby und RoR zu beschäftigen, aber ich muss sagen, dass es ziemlich leicht von der Hand geht und Dank der Hilfe von Matthias Reitinger macht die HTTP-Authorisation auch keine Zicken mehr. 

In nächster Zeit werdet ihr noch mehr hören.


----------



## Newbi297 (8. April 2007)

Das höhrt sich doch alles soweit schonmahl wunderbar an, wenn die neue Seite endlich on ist ( auf die ich jetzt schon nen knappes halbes Jahr warte ) werden endlich auch meine Dienste wieder benötigt.


----------



## fanste (8. April 2007)

Melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:
Also die HP war schonmal fertig, aber der Code so e, dass ich nochmal von vorne angefangen habe^^ ...und nein, ich werde kein Datum nennen, wann ich das dann fertig haben werde!
Ich sag nur soviel:
- neues Design steht
- Code für die gesamte Navigationsverwaltung, -anzeige,  etc steht
- Forum steht (bis auf die Button: farbliche Gestalltung^^)

Der Rest ist so gut wie fertig, aber eben noch nicht ganz.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2007)

Wie versprochen eine kurze Info bezueglich Klassenupdate.
Version 1.2 ist frisch bei in meiner Klassensammlung eingelaufen und bietet jetzt auch Support fuer Proxies. Eine geringfuegig umfangreicherere Info gibt's auch in meinem Blog.


----------



## daddz (10. April 2007)

Danke für dein Update!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2007)

Nichts zu danken. Hab's ja zuvor angekuendigt, dass ich Euch ueber Updates unterrichten werde damit Ihr dann auch von den neuen Funktionen profitieren koennt. Und vor allem Proxy-Support kann ja durchaus praktisch sein.


----------



## fanste (10. April 2007)

Auch von mir danke.. aber hauptächlich für den Link zum Blog. ^^ Bin dadruch auf dein DL-Script aufmerksam geworden. Mal schauen, ob ich das verwenden kann (erspart mir bestimmt einiges an Arbeit )


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. April 2007)

Einfach immer wieder mal reinschauen. Wird immer wieder mal interessante Codebrocken geben.


----------



## daddz (26. April 2007)

Heyho!

Es gibt tolle Neuigkeiten.

Nachdem ich den "FaDzServer" auf Ruby On Rails umgestellt habe, geht die Arbeit schnell voran. ( das liegt zum anderen auch an der schnellen Hilfe von Matthias Reitinger, der mir ab und zu unter die Arme greift bei Ruby Problemen  ).
Ich würde fast behaupten, dass die Beta-Tester sich demnächst auf etwas vorbereiten können!
Klar kann es dennoch etwas schleppend voran gehen, da ich im Bereich Ruby/RoR noch relativ neu bin.
Der Server kann bisher:

User registrieren
Anfragen bearbeiten: (die eigentliche Hauptaufgabe)
User schickt Wörter
nicht vorhandene werden eingetragen
User bekommt eine Liste neuer Wörter, die er noch nicht hat


So, das wars erst mal von meiner Seite.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. April 2007)

Na das hoert sich schonmal gut an.
Bin drauf gespannt dann bald mal testen zu koennen, auch wenn mich ja meine eigenen Projekte, allen voran EasyLFS, auch gut beschaeftigt halten.


----------



## cameeel (26. April 2007)

Wunderprächtig, ich freu mich schon darauf


----------



## daddz (26. April 2007)

Leider müssten wir dann eine konkrete Zeit ausmachen, da mir kein Rails-Server zur Verfügung steht und es deshalb über meinen PC läuft.
Aber ich denke ich könnte ihn lang genug laufen lassen, dass jeder mal in Ruhe rumprobieren kann.


----------



## fanste (26. April 2007)

Auch ich melde mich mal wieder hier, um mal eine kurze Info zur HP zu geben. Nein, kein Fertigstellungstermin, sondern nur den aktuellen Stand. 

Vielleicht war ja einer in letzer Zeit auf der *hust* "HP". Dort hatte ich geschrieben, dass ich nochmal von ganz vorne Anfange, weil der Code absolut schei** war^^ Zudem hat uns jemand ein schöneres Design erstellt.
Momentan bin ich bei ca 85-90%. Und wenn mich am (verlängerten) Wochenende nicht irgendwas komplett ablenkt, denke ich, dass ich sehr gut voran kommen werde.

Sobald dann die HP fertig ist, gehts wieder richtig aktiv an den Filter ran.

Zum Theme Ruby-Server:
Ich arbeite ja noch an einem weiteren Projekt mit. Einen Freewebspace-Anbieter. Dort wurde mir für Tests meiner Aufgabe ein vServer zur Verfügung gestellt. ich kann ja mal Fragen, ob ich dort Ruby/RoR drauf machen darf, damit ihr das zu jeder Zeit testen könnt. (Vor allem für Dennis dürfte das von Vorteil sein, da es doch schon ein großer Zeitunterschied ist )
Wenn Bedarf besteht, einfach mal sagen


----------



## daddz (27. April 2007)

fanste hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Bedarf besteht, einfach mal sagen


Der besteht!


----------



## daddz (3. Mai 2007)

Ein kleiner Fortschrittsbericht:

Ich bin gerade dabei die Benutzerverwaltung zu vervollständigen.
Danach folgen noch ein paar kleine Feinheiten und dann können wir ein Datum für den Start des Betatests ausmachen!


----------



## daddz (4. Mai 2007)

Wortverwaltung so gut wie fertig!


----------



## cameeel (4. Mai 2007)

Nice 
Denn schlag einfach mal ein Datum zum testen vor, ich denke die Tester melden sich dann ob se da Zeit haben oder nicht.


----------



## daddz (4. Mai 2007)

Ich kann erst nächste Woche genaue Daten nennen, weil dieses Wochenende erstmal viel Stress auf mich zukommt und ich nicht weiß wie viel Zeit ich hab. (Konfirmation, Besuch, etc.)

Aber als kleines Schmankerl hier mal ein Screenshot der provisorischen Administrationsoberfläche.

Edit: Ui was ist da mit der Qualität passiert. Naja ich hoffe man erkennt genug. Wenn nicht kann ich bei Bedarf auch einen externen Link bereitstellen!


----------



## daddz (7. Mai 2007)

Ich habe die letzten Probleme in der Benutzerverwaltung beseitigt und den Adminbereich fast fertiggestellt.
Alles was jetzt noch fehlt sind ein paar Feinheiten in der Update-Logik.

@Testpersonen:
Wie siehts dieses Wochenende zeitlich bei euch aus?


----------



## fanste (8. Mai 2007)

So.. 2 gute Nachrichten von mir

1. Der Rubyspace geht klar. Wenn daddz und ich das ganze nun noch richtig eingerichtet bekommen, hängts nur noch von ihm, bzw euch ab, wann es ans testen geht 

2. Die neue HP is online. Bis jetzt zwar nur das nötigste (Inhalte bearbeiten, etc fehlt noch, aber wer braucht das schon ^^) aber sie läuft.
Bei einer Sache sind daddz und ich uns jedoch einig. Die Navigation links sieht nicht gerade berauschend aus. Vielleicht hat von euch da noch jemand ein paar Ideen?

Hier mal noch der Link: http://fadz-programming.de
Ihr solltet euch nicht wundern. Inhalte sind bis jetzt noch nicht großartig zu finden. Das wird sich jetzt dann aber schnell ändern. (nach den letzten paar Zeilen Code, die noch gemacht werden müssen)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Mai 2007)

daddz hat gesagt.:


> @Testpersonen:
> Wie siehts dieses Wochenende zeitlich bei euch aus?



Ich fahr ueber's Wochenende evtl. nach China. Das steht aber noch nicht zu 100% fest da ich erstmal schauen muss ob ich den Samstag getauscht krieg.
Ansonsten bin ich da und gern bereit etwas zu testen.


----------



## Newbi297 (8. Mai 2007)

Ich denke, das wenn man die Buttens rundet, das Ergebnis gleich viel besser ausschaut.

Dann sollte es zum rest passen. Ich für meinen Teil warte nurnoch auf ein GO, damitt ich texte tippen kann.

Anscheined wurden auch alle alten accs oder so gelöscht, ma schauen.

Ansonsten ist das Design 1a.


----------



## Flex (8. Mai 2007)

- Die CSS Linkfarbe (und :hover) im phpBB Template ändern, kann man kaum lesen 
- Bei Navigation würde ich Login ggf. sogar weglassen, ist ja schön groß rechts oben
- Allgemein links würde ich größere Buttons benutzen (padding?) und wie oben erwähnte runde Ecken
- Download Skript führt ins Leere? 
- Wenn ich einmal im Forum war, führen mich sämtliche Links (Über uns, Produkte, Impressum) immer wieder nur auf die Index Ansicht des Forums
- Copyright vom phpBB entfernt? :/


Insgesamt aber schon einmal eine deutliche Verbesserung zur letzten Seite


----------



## multimolti (8. Mai 2007)

hmm, die phpBB-Registrierung scheint irgendwie nicht zu gehen, bei mir zumindest. Die Mail kommt einfach nich, auch nicht im Spam (und ich bin KEIN verdammter AOL User).
Page gefällt sehr gut, Downloads gehen eben wie oben gesagt nicht,  und ich glaube das es total egal ist, wo ich hinklicke, ich komme immer zu der Site, auf der ich vorher war  Also habe mich eben registriert, jetzt wird immer das Forum angezeigt, egal ob ich auf Home oder Impressum klicke.
Ich hoffe das wird noch alles gefixt, und freue mich dann auch schon auf den Filter, teste auf jeden Fall mit wenns denn mal so weit ist!


----------



## fanste (8. Mai 2007)

Sagte ja, dass alles noch aufs wesentliche beschränkt ist. Kommt bei der Anmeldung eine Fehlermeldung? eMail richtig eingegeben? Werde es auf jedenfall mal überprüfen.

Bei den Links hab ich nen kleinen Denkfehler drin^^ Wenn alles über die index laufen soll, sollte ich das auch angeben und nicht nur "?category=..."  machen 
=> wird demnächst gefixt [update: 21:23 > gefixt]

Zum Copyright: Muss das ganze Geraffel da wirklich hin, oder reicht es nicht nur zu sagen, von wem das Board ist? Steht ja unten im Footer (mit Link)


----------



## multimolti (8. Mai 2007)

hmm, also nach ca. 1,5 Std kam die Mail dann, landete im Spam-Ordner und ich Depp habe sie gelöscht  ist so ne Gewohnheit, die Spam-Mails einfach alle zu löschen, Sorry.
Also kam die Mail schon, aber mit einer gewaltigen Verzögerung, ich glaube das ist nicht so normal...


----------



## Flex (8. Mai 2007)

Ach, da stehts ja. Sorry, mein Fehler.

Ich würde sagen es reicht eindeutig als Hinweis, auch wenn die "Offiziellen" es natürlich nicht gerne sehen, wenn man das fette Ding entfernt.


----------



## cameeel (8. Mai 2007)

daddz hat gesagt.:


> @Testpersonen:
> Wie siehts dieses Wochenende zeitlich bei euch aus?


Übermäßig viel Zeit werd ich nicht haben, aber etwas Zeit zum testen würde ich schon aufbringen. 
Mal schaun ob der Dennis jetzt noch nach China fährt oder nicht?


----------



## daddz (8. Mai 2007)

Ja ich würd auch sagen, dass wir erstmal abwarten, wie es mit Dennis' Zeit aussieht. 

Allerdings ist meine auch nicht gerade im Überfluss! 
Ich könnte erst Sonntag Nachmittag - Abend.

Wenn das nicht klappen sollte bei euch, müssten wir halt mal schauen wie es nächste Woche klappt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Mai 2007)

Ich werd wohl heute im Laufe des Tages Bescheid wissen wie es aussieht.
Ich meld mich dann wieder hier.


----------



## daddz (11. Mai 2007)

Ich sitze gerade daran, einen kleinen Testclient in Ruby zusammenzuschustern, damit es möglichst komfortabel für Tester und auch für mich ist.

Mit dem Testclient könnt ihr dann eure Accounts und Wortlisten verwalten, sowie neue Wortlisten generieren(um dem Server mit Testdaten zu füttern).

Wer Zeit und Lust hat, kann sich auch in anderen Sprachen einen Client basteln.

Ich schreib Morgen bzw. Heute noch hier rein, wie so eine Anfrage aussieht.
Den PHP-Client den ich vorher benutzt hab, werde ich auch bereitstellen.


----------



## daddz (29. Mai 2007)

Nachdem das hier wieder ins Stocken geraten ist frag ich nochmal nach:
Wie sieht es nächste Woche zeitlich bei euch aus?


----------



## daddz (29. Mai 2007)

Oh noch was:
Dieser Thread hatte vor 3 Tagen Geburtstag 

Schlimm, wie schnell die Zeit vergeht...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Mai 2007)

Bei mir sieht's jetzt allgemein was besser aus.
EasyLFS 0.3 ist fertig, meine Website ist hochgeladen und ich hab jetzt erstmal eine Auszeit verdient.
Da kann ich durchaus mal was Zeit mit dem Test Eures Filters verbringen.


----------



## cameeel (30. Mai 2007)

Warum machen wir nicht einfach eine ganze Test*woche* statt eines Test*tages*?
Da hat dann sicher jeder mal Zeit


----------



## daddz (30. Mai 2007)

Das ist wohl eine gute Idee! 

Ich werde mal einen Ablaufplan erstellen.


----------



## Mairhofer (30. Mai 2007)

Gibt es mittlerweile mal irgendwas zu sehen? Ihr seid ja schon seit 12 Monaten dran.

Den Tester aus einer der ersten Postings gibt nur nen 404er aus und Quellcode zum selber testen hab ich auf der HP nicht gefunden.


----------



## Flex (30. Mai 2007)

Sie planen momentan einen größeren Testlauf.

Selber testen ist insofern nicht sinnvoll, da das Serverprogramm in Ruby läuft und auf ihrem Hoster laufen soll.

Ich bin ebenfalls echt gespannt


----------



## daddz (30. Mai 2007)

_fanste_ ist bis Sonntag noch im Urlaub und ich bin bis Montag weg.

Wenn wir wieder da sind, richten wir das ganze auf einem eigenen Server ein, mit dem ihr dann rund um die Uhr testen könnt!


----------



## daddz (18. Juni 2007)

Der Server ist für den ersten Test bereit!

Ich habe jetzt noch ein paar "logging"-Funktionen hinzugefügt und ein paar Fehler beim Updatevorgang beseitigt.
Zudem bastel ich immer noch an dem Test-Client, um die ganze Sache möglichst komfortabel zu gestalten.


----------



## cameeel (18. Juni 2007)

Und wie lange glaubst du wird es noch dauern bis wir loslegen können?


----------



## daddz (18. Juni 2007)

Das kommt jetzt drauf an, wann wir den Server haben. 
Rein theoretisch könnten wir auch ne Zeit ausmachen, damit zumindest mal 1 oder 2 Leute rumtesten können.


----------



## Newbi297 (19. Juni 2007)

Wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder über ICQ schnacken, mit dem Server kann ich sicherlich helfen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Juni 2007)

Ich denk auch zur Kommunikation zwischen Euch und uns Testern koennte ICQ keine schlechte Wahl sein.


----------



## daddz (19. Juni 2007)

Ich bin jetzt kein großer Fan von ICQ. Da kann man immer nur mit einer Person "reden".
Für die Kommunikation wäre IRC vielleicht besser geeignet!?


----------



## Flex (19. Juni 2007)

Oder MSN mit Chatfunktion


----------



## daddz (19. Juni 2007)

MSN mag ich noch weniger!


----------



## Newbi297 (19. Juni 2007)

Grundsätzlich kein MS Müll, würde eher zu Jabber tendieren.


----------



## cameeel (19. Juni 2007)

ICQ, IRC, Jabber.... einigt euch, mir ists egal


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Juni 2007)

Um euch die Entscheidung noch mehr zu erschweren.....
AIM bietet auch eine Chatfunktion.


----------



## Flex (19. Juni 2007)

Nur weil man MSN nutzt, muss man noch lange keine Microsoft Software einsetzen...

http://www.miranda-im.org
http://www.pidgin.im


----------



## daddz (19. Juni 2007)

Ganz genau! 

Miranda ist echt super!
Leider gibts das nicht für Linux


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Juni 2007)

daddz hat gesagt.:


> Ganz genau!
> 
> Miranda ist echt super!
> Leider gibts das nicht für Linux


Pidgin und Kopete koennen auch MSN. 
Aber da ich selbst lediglich ICQ nutze waere ich eben dafuer.  Oder meinetwegen eben auch IRC.


----------



## fanste (20. Juni 2007)

Soo melde ich mich auch mal wieder, sorry das es so lange gedauert hat. Aber ich hab momentan Stress pur.

Also ICQ hat sehrwohl eine Option, um mit mehreren Gleichzeitig zu chatten  Notfalls könnte ich auch einfach meinen TS Server lokal anschmeißen und dann wird eben gesprochen^^, schohnt die Fingerchen 

Zum Server: Wir brauchen da leider einen genauen Termin. Eigentlich hatten wir mal einen Server, der rund um die Uhr geloffen wäre (n Freund/Projektpartner is Webspaceanbieter )
Jedoch hatten vor kurzem alle Rechner im RZ totalschaden! CPUs kaputt. Der Schaden wurde zwar behoben, jedoch hats genau bei diesem Rechner auch die Netzwerkkarte gekostet -.-
Ersatz hab ich, ein anderer Freund, mit einem Internetcafè würde mir etwas einrichten. Jedoch nur für max 1-2 Wochen, da das ja auch ganz schön ins Geld geht 

Darum einfach mal irgendwie einen genauen Termin ausmachen, dann kann ich ihm das sagen (aber bitte nicht gerade 2 Tage vor diesem Termin^^)


----------



## daddz (10. Juli 2007)

Es ist soweit!

Morgen Nachmittag startet ein kleiner Alpha-Test!
Wer Zeit und Lust hat schreibt mir einfach eine PN (oder hier in den Thread), damit ich euch die notwendigen Daten zukommen lassen kann!
Es geht los um 16 Uhr.

Vorraussetzungen:

IRC-Client
Ruby (da der PHP-Client noch nicht fertig ist)


Es wird in nächster Zeit noch ein paar weitere Alpha-Tests geben sodass auch möglichst viele teilnehmen können!

Wenn die Tests erfolgreich waren, startet die Betaphase und das Ganze wird dann auf einen Server "im Internet" aufgesetzt, damit es permanent erreichbar ist und auch die Leute testen können, die Morgen und bei den anderen Tests keine Zeit haben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2007)

Hmm, die Zeit ist unguenstig fuer mich. Vor allem wenn es noetig ist am Chat teilzunehmen.
Wie lang laeuft der Test denn? Und ist es moeglich zu testen ohne am Chat teilzunehmen?
Wenn moeglich wuerde ich naemlich gern mittesten.


----------



## daddz (10. Juli 2007)

Das Problem ist, dass das Ganze auf meinem PC läuft und ich den net so lang laufen lassen kann.
Aber ich schau mal, dass ich es auf meinen Linux Server aufspiele und dann kann ich es vielleicht so bis 23 Uhr laufen lassen.
Es ist nicht nötig am Chat teilzunehmen. Ich bastel dann noch eine "Readme", die alles erklären sollte.
Bei Unklarheiten bin ich dann wahrscheinlich über ICQ zu erreichen.

Ich setz mich gleich mal dran und richte das auf dem Server ein.


----------



## cameeel (10. Juli 2007)

Also mir kannst du die Daten zum testen gerne schicken, ich kann zwar noch nicht versprechen dass ich es pünktlich nach Hause schaff (weil Schule), aber ich probiers mal 

Würd mich freuen, danke.


----------



## daddz (10. Juli 2007)

cameeel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also mir kannst du die Daten zum testen gerne schicken, ich kann zwar noch nicht versprechen dass ich es pünktlich nach Hause schaff (weil Schule), aber ich probiers mal
> 
> Würd mich freuen, danke.


Geht klar! Morgen Mittag schnür ich ein Paket zusammen, mit allen benötigten Dateien und der Readme und schicke euch dann den Link.

Ich bin gerade dabei, den Server aufzusetzen. 
Hier mal der Aufbau:

MySQL 5.0.41
Pound 2.3.2
LightTPD 1.4.15
Mongrel 1.0.1

Es laufen 3 Instanzen von Mongrel, die über den Load-Balancer Pound gleichmäßig ausgelastet werden.
Dazu läuft LightTPD um statische Inhalte bereitzustellen.
Ganz "hinten" ist dann noch der MySQL-Server.


----------



## daddz (11. Juli 2007)

Ein paar kleine Problemchen hindern mich daran den Zeitplan einzuhalten.
Der Start wird auf 17:00 Uhr verschoben. 

Tut mir Leid!


----------



## daddz (11. Juli 2007)

Es hat begonnen!

PNs an die Tester sind raus!


----------



## Nils Hitze (11. Juli 2007)

Ich finde es eine verdammt gute Idee die auch Einzug in ein Serendipity Blogsystem Plugin finden wird wenn ihr fertig seid. So ihr Spammer, f**k you.


----------



## daddz (11. Juli 2007)

So die erste Testrunde ist beendet!

Wir haben zusammen ein paar kleine Bugs entdeckt, die aber gravierende Auswirkungen hatten.
Aber das ist jetzt behoben! 

Der nächste Test wird bald folgen und dann kann ich den Server hoffentlich um einiges länger laufen lassen.
Ich bräuchte die Hilfe von einem Linux-Guru um den Server auf allgemeine Sicherheit zu testen. Ich bin da total paranoid! :suspekt:



			
				Nils Hitze hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich finde es eine verdammt gute Idee die auch Einzug in ein Serendipity Blogsystem Plugin finden wird wenn ihr fertig seid. So ihr Spammer, f**k you.


Das ist unser langfristiges Ziel!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. November 2007)

Ich wollte nur mal eben anmerken dass es wieder ein Update fuer meine HTTP-Klasse gibt.
Dabei wird ein nicht unerheblicher Bug gefixt der in der POST-Methode die Cookie-Uebergabe lahmgelegt hat.
Die aktuelle Version ist 1.2b, sowohl fuer PHP4 als auch fuer PHP5.


----------



## daddz (20. November 2007)

Danke für die Nachricht!

Allerdings ist das ganze Projekt momentan ein bisschen im Winterschlaf.
Die Schule funkt mal wieder dazwischen (bei mir z.B. Facharbeit, Klausuren, etc.).
Aber gestorben ist das Projekt noch nicht. Es muss sich nur mal ein bisschen Zeit finden.


----------



## fanste (30. November 2007)

Wollte mich auch mal wieder schnell zu Wort melden. Auch ich habe momentan einiges für die Schule zu tun. Bin auch der gleichen Meinung wie daddz: Das Projekt ist nicht gestorben. (Spätestens in 1,5 Jahren ist die Schule rum )


----------

